# Petition gegen Telekom-Drosselung



## ICEWitcher (26. April 2013)

Hallo, ich habe diese Petition im Netz gefunden und bin der Meinung das sie unbedigt weitergegeben werden muss.

Ich finde das eine absolute Frechheit der Telekom . Das sind zwei Schritte zurück in die Vergengenheit. Wozu habe wir den heutzutege Flatrats? 
Das ist eine miese abzocke und eine Beschneidung der Netzfreiheit!

Hier der Link 

https://www.change.org/de/Petitionen/deutsche-telekom-ag-drosselung-der-surfgeschwindigkeit-stoppen


----------



## derP4computer (26. April 2013)

> Wozu habe*n* wir den*n* heutzut*e*ge Flatrats?
> Das ist eine miese *A*bzocke und eine Beschneidung der Netzfreiheit!


Das ist im Prinzip eine gute Sache, muss ich bei Unterschreiben etwas befürchten?


----------



## K3n$! (26. April 2013)

Ich denke nicht. Ich hab bei Change.org schon mehrmals Petitionen unterzeichnet und da ist noch nix passiert. 
Was sollte dort auch schon passieren ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

Ich tippe allerdings auch eher darauf das nur die Regierung deren Vortrieb stoppen würde


----------



## Deeron (26. April 2013)

Bei den Petitionen ist soweit ich das weiß nichts zu befürchten. Ein Kollege ist da schon sehr lange rege aktiv ^^. Ich hab auch schon unterzeichnet. Ist quasi die digitale Form der Ich-Stell-Mich-In-Die-Einkaufspassage-und-sammel-Unterschriften Menschen. Wenn die mindestens benötigten Unterschriften erreicht sind wird es soweit ich weiß automatisch nach ablauf der Zeit abgeschickt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

Was sollen die denn auch machen wenn man sich engagiert und für seine Sache kämpft.


----------



## oneberlin (27. April 2013)

Warum sollte man dafür kämpfen?! Die volumentarife sind für 80-90% der Nutzer völlig ausreichend!!!

Schreien tut nur der in der Masse schwindend geringe Anteil an Nutzern die das filesharing übertreiben.

Rein wirtschaftlich aus unternehmenssicht völlig nachvollziehbar. Traffic kostet Geld, you get what you paid for.

Billig flatrates scheinen auf Dauer nicht finanzierbar. Aber ihr schreit alle rum. 

Ziemlich einseitig oder? Hauptsache die Telekom wird mal wieder verteufelt.

Ich mag diese Einseitigkeit nicht. Klassische Überbevorteilung des Kunden.

Bleibt fair!


----------



## JPW (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Bla


 
Die Aussage das es für alle reicht ist Schwachsinn. In naher Zukunft steigt der Netzverkehr immer weiter an. 
Alle hier sagen als Argument gegen Online zwang : Man ist eh immer online... Denkste! 
CloudGaming kannst du dann auch in die Tonne kloppen. Die Telekom behindert den Fortschritt! 

Netzneutralität gibt's auch nicht mehr, ihr Scheiss Entertain wollen sie durchbringen. 

Und das Gegenargument Jeder der über 75gb im Monatverbraucht ist Raupkopierer, ist SCHWACHSINN! 

Ich habe mehr verbraucht und alles legal. Wir werden mit dem Scheiss Jahre in der Entwicklung zurück geworfen. 

Und den Scheiss dann noch als Flatrates zu verkaufen finde ich auch das letzte!


----------



## oneberlin (27. April 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> blub!


 
Ok. Dann werden keine anderen Anbieter auf dem Markt nachziehen und das als Wettbewerbsvorteil nutzen.

....

Merkste was? Das ganze betrifft ausschließlich die poweruser negativ.

Wenn ich in meiner Familie, Selbst in meinem Bekanntenkreis das monatliche datenvolumen zählen würde, würde mit Sicherheit nicht einer über 75gig kommen, im Gegenteil.

Getroffene Hunde bellen und das laut. Die gehen aber in der Masse denen das Volumen völlig reicht unter. 

Ihr könnt nicht verlangen das sich ein Konzern nach 10% der Kunden richtet! Das macht ihr aber mit solch einer Petition!


----------



## Superwip (27. April 2013)

> Was sollen die denn auch machen wenn man sich engagiert und für seine Sache kämpft.


 
Sie könnten deinen Anschluss noch stärker drosseln


----------



## JPW (27. April 2013)

Ich will sehen dass 2016 noch 90% der Nutzer damit auskommen. Fernsehen übers Internet wird Standard und der Traffic wird immer größer. 4k Auflösung kommt... 

Warum verteidigst du die Telekom? 
Die wollen ohne Kostenaufwand, mehr einnehmen und gleichzeitig Ihr Entertain schön bevorzugen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man dafür kämpfen?! Die volumentarife sind für 80-90% der Nutzer völlig ausreichend!!!
> 
> Schreien tut nur der in der Masse schwindend geringe Anteil an Nutzern die das filesharing übertreiben.
> 
> ...



Nicht jeder ist ein Raubkopiermörder. Hier ein paar Games auf Steam und dazu ein paar Filme und damit es nicht langweilig wird ein paar Mega Patche sowie etwas Musik und Surfen. Da bleibt dann schnell mal etwas Monat übrig am Ende des Volumens.
Ist aber schon komisch das über lange Zeit das man mit und mehr geködert wird und am Ende doch barbiert wird. Wenn man schon alles Inclu anbietet oder so tut sollte man auch die Pferdefüße nennen und mit offenmen Karten spielen. Klar sind es Minderheiten die es auf die Spitze treiben aber deswegen muss die Masse ja nicht darunter leiden. Der Trend ist ja leider durch DLCs, Cloud und Co darauf ausgelegt ein unbegrenztes Volumen zu haben. Der rosa Riese hatte ja alles in die Wiege gelegt bekommen und trotzdem jeden Mist bezahlen lassen ohne großartige Investitionen zu tätigen müssen. Jetzt fällt denen denen ein wegen möglicherweise sinkenden Dividenden oder fehlender golderner Wasserhähne die Handbremse zu ziehen. 
Wenn man den Blick über den Tellerrand wagt ist es weder einseitig noch wird da jemand übervorteilt


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man dafür kämpfen?! Die volumentarife sind für 80-90% der Nutzer völlig ausreichend!!!



Heute vielleicht noch, aber wir reden ja vom Jahr 2016. Da werden dann sicher mindestens 50% der User diese ominösen 75GB locker ausreizen, ohne irgendwelche Exzesse! Außerdem kann ja jeder seinen Anschluss nutzen wie es ihm passt. Manche nutzen den Vertrag eben voll und ganz aus und andere checken höchstens ihre Mails. Aber alle haben dafür bezahlt, also kann es dem Steinzeit-User ja egal sein, wenn der Power-User ständig Traffic verursacht und am Ende des Monats 1 TB oder mehr zusammenkratzt. 



oneberlin schrieb:


> Schreien tut nur der in der Masse schwindend geringe Anteil an Nutzern die das filesharing übertreiben.



Blödsinn! Hör dich mal in der Republik um! Das sind nicht nur Nerds, Gamer und Filesharer die sich aufregen, das betrifft so ziehmlich jeden Internet-User. Und wieso reduzierst du das aufs Filesharing? Es gibt da noch ganz andere Bereiche, die ebenfalls viel Traffic erfordern. YouTube, Video on Demand, Steam, usw.
Und was soll am Filesharing schlimm sein? Wenn Ich einem Kumpel in Berlin was schicken will, ist Filesharing doch die ideale Lösung. Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert und nicht anno Steinzeit. 




oneberlin schrieb:


> Rein wirtschaftlich aus unternehmenssicht völlig nachvollziehbar. Traffic kostet Geld, you get what you paid for.



Stimmt. Traffic kostet Geld, ist aber spottbillig. Jeden Falls nicht so teuer, wie uns die Drosselkom weis machen will. 


oneberlin schrieb:


> Billig flatrates scheinen auf Dauer nicht finanzierbar. Aber ihr schreit alle rum.



40€ monatlich bei 2GBit/s nenne Ich billig. Verfügbar in Tokio afaik. Da wirken die 20, 30€ für die 16Mbit/s die man hier so bezahlt eher teuer. 


oneberlin schrieb:


> Ziemlich einseitig oder? Hauptsache die Telekom wird mal wieder verteufelt.



Aus gutem Grund: Die Telekom gefährdet die Netzneutralität, versucht ihre Monopolstellung auszunutzen und auszubauen und belügt ihre Kunden schamlos, was die Kosten des Breitbandausbaus angeht. Da finde Ich darf schon mal auf die Drosselkom eingedroschen werden. 


oneberlin schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Einseitigkeit nicht. Klassische Überbevorteilung des Kunden.
> 
> Bleibt fair!


 
Überbevorteilung des Kunden? WTF?


----------



## oneberlin (27. April 2013)

Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Ich will sehen dass 2016 noch 90% der Nutzer damit auskommen. Fernsehen übers Internet wird Standard und der Traffic wird immer größer. 4k Auflösung kommt...
> 
> Warum verteidigst du die Telekom?
> Die wollen ohne Kostenaufwand, mehr einnehmen und gleichzeitig Ihr Entertain schön bevorzugen.


 
1.

Die Tarife bleiben sicher keine 2-3 Jahre so unverändert, die wurden immer nach oben hin angepasst und angehoben - gerade im Datenvolumina (siehe Mobilfunk).

2. Warum ich verteidige? Weil ich diese unüberlegten Shitstorms hasse.

Ihr wisst doch garnicht wie die Flatrates kalkuliert sind. Natürlich will die Telekom sich absichern, als Marktführer. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht das dieser ganze Flatrate markt auch durch ennormen druck an andere Unternehmen im Wettbewerb gegangen ist? Wieviele Unternehmen sind dran zu grunde gegangen?

Geiz ist Geil. Am besten eine Flatrate für 20EUR wo alles inkludiert ist, mit kostenloser Hotline, 24h Kundenservice vor Ort. Davon träume ich auch. Ist aber nicht finanzierbar bei den ganzen Vorgaben (terminierungs und Nutzungsentgelte, reguliert durch die Bundesnetzagentur - allgemein für Flatrates gesprochen, auch telefonie). Aber das Interessiert bei dem Shitstorm ja keinen.

Telekom -> Verschlechterung für einen kleinen Nutzeranteil -> Großes Tam Tam -> Presse -> Shitstorm.

Wie gesagt - folgt man euren Argumentationen, wird kein Wettbewerber mitziehen und die echte Flatrate als Mehrwert verkaufen. Freut euch drüber, dann verschwindet die Telekom ja ganz vom Markt... -_-


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Ihr wisst doch garnicht wie die Flatrates kalkuliert sind.



Aber du weißt es? Wenn ja, raus mit der Sprache! 


oneberlin schrieb:


> Natürlich will die Telekom sich absichern, als Marktführer. Schonmal darüber nachgedacht das dieser ganze Flatrate markt auch durch ennormen druck an andere Unternehmen im Wettbewerb gegangen ist? Wieviele Unternehmen sind dran zu grunde gegangen?



Achja? Welche Unternehmen sind denn zu grunde gegangen? Zähl mal auf!



oneberlin schrieb:


> Geiz ist Geil. Am besten eine Flatrate für 20EUR wo alles inkludiert ist, mit kostenloser Hotline, 24h Kundenservice vor Ort. Davon träume ich auch. Ist aber nicht finanzierbar bei den ganzen Vorgaben (terminierungs und Nutzungsentgelte, reguliert durch die Bundesnetzagentur - allgemein für Flatrates gesprochen, auch telefonie). Aber das Interessiert bei dem Shitstorm ja keinen.



Das ist doch wohl Selbstverständlich! Und 20€ sind nicht billig, wie du vielleicht behauptest. 



oneberlin schrieb:


> Telekom -> Verschlechterung für einen kleinen Nutzeranteil -> Großes Tam Tam -> Presse -> Shitstorm.
> 
> Wie gesagt - folgt man euren Argumentationen, wird kein Wettbewerber mitziehen und die echte Flatrate als Mehrwert verkaufen. Freut euch drüber, dann verschwindet die Telekom ja ganz vom Markt... -_-


 
Wie gesagt, es betrifft nicht nur einen kleinen Nutzeranteil! Und wenn die Telekom an ihrer eigenen Blödheit zu Grunde geht, dann hat sie es nicht andest verdient. So ist dann halt der Markt. Es betrifft heute schon genug Leute, denn selbst durchschnittliche User reizen 75GB locker aus. Und 2016 sieht es noch mal ganz anderst aus. Da dürften es mindestens 50% sein, die 75GB im Schlaf verbrauchen. Ich glaube du hast gar keine Vorstellung, wie schnell man das zusammen hat.


----------



## oneberlin (27. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aber du weißt es? Wenn ja, raus mit der Sprache!
> 
> 
> Achja? Welche Unternehmen sind denn zu grunde gegangen? Zähl mal auf!
> ...



otelo, hansenet, compuserve, aol, freenet (kein provider mehr) uvm. sind alle nichtmehr am Markt.

Ich vertraue in den kalkulationen eher den Premiumanbietern, als einem Shitstorm im Internet. Es gibt ja noch genug alternativen, ich bin selber auch bei kabel deutschland. aber selbst wenn ich bei der telekom wäre, einen 50mbit anschluss hätte ich mindestens und da wären es auch schon 200gb datenvolumen vor drosselung.

20eur nicht billig?! sorry, aber das ist lachhaft. rechne das mal durch, bei ~30mio festnetzkunden wären das 600mio eur im Monat - davon willst du einen Multinationalenkonzern mit +50.000 Mitarbeitern und verschiedenen anderen Ressourcen samt Netzinstandhaltung, aufbau, pflege unterhalten?! Das mag eine Milchmädchenrechnung sein, aber wach doch mal auf! das kann nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> otelo, hansenet, compuserve, aol, freenet (kein provider mehr) uvm. sind alle nichtmehr am Markt.



Tja, das ist eben der Markt. Da kommt es schon mal vor, dass Unternehmen pleite gehn.


oneberlin schrieb:


> Ich vertraue in den kalkulationen eher den Premiumanbietern, als einem Shitstorm im Internet. Es gibt ja noch genug alternativen, ich bin selber auch bei kabel deutschland. aber selbst wenn ich bei der telekom wäre, einen 50mbit anschluss hätte ich mindestens und da wären es auch schon 200gb datenvolumen vor drosselung.


Dann vertrau denen mal schön und lass dir das Blaue vom Himmel erzählen. 



oneberlin schrieb:


> 20eur nicht billig?! sorry, aber das ist lachhaft. rechne das mal durch, bei ~30mio festnetzkunden wären das 600mio eur im Monat - davon willst du einen Multinationalenkonzern mit +50.000 Mitarbeitern und verschiedenen anderen Ressourcen samt Netzinstandhaltung, aufbau, pflege unterhalten?! Das mag eine Milchmädchenrechnung sein, aber wach doch mal auf! das kann nicht funktionieren.


 
Gemessen an den 2GBit/s für 40€, die man in Japan bezahlt, sind 20€ für 16Mbit/s teuer, ja!


----------



## oneberlin (27. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Gemessen an den 2GBit/s für 40€, die man in Japan bezahlt, sind 20€ für 16Mbit/s teuer, ja!


 
Pick dir immer schön das beste raus. Was hälst du vom Mietspiegel in Japan? oder den Lebensmittelkosten? sollten wir hier auch haben? lieber nicht oder?

Vergleich nicht Äpfel mit Birnen bitte. Andere Nationen sind nicht auf Deutschland umzulegen oder 1:1 zu vergleichen.


----------



## Cleriker (27. April 2013)

Und in Schweden gibt's ne Oma, die einen 40 Gigabit Anschluss im Keller hat, aber nur Emails damit checkt (die Mutter von dem Sysco-systems Typ). Was hat das bitte mit Deutschland zu tun?

Nur weil manche alles haben wollen ohne dafür zu bezahlen, muss das noch lange nicht so sein. Mir ist diese Drosselung vollkommen wurscht. Bei uns kommen wir (sieben Personen) mit 15Gb aus. Müssen wir auch, da LTE. Wenn man sich nicht jeden Rotz bei YouTube anguckt, ist das auch kein ding. Filme gibt's auch in der Videothek und Spiele im Regal. Der ganze Onlinezwang kommt doch nur durch die dumme Einstellung der Kunden, alles online haben zu wollen. Steam hat einfach über den Preis gelockt (kunde gierig), origin ist okay, weil man ja steam gewöhnt ist. Und inzwischen muss ich zum Spielen eines singleplayers online sein, es gibt immer wieder neue Pay to win Games und Riesen patches. Warum sollte der Entwickler sich auch vor dem Release Mühe geben, wenn danach eh 24/7 die patches geladen werden können?

Das haben wir uns (eigentlich ja ihr euch) selbst eingebrockt, uns abhängig gemacht. 

Wieso muss man seine Musik und Bilder über das Internet synchronisieren, wenn man auch einfach mal über ein WLAN, Kabel, oder USB-Stick gehen könnte, wie noch vor ein paar Jahren?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. April 2013)

Ich habe sowieso eine miese Anbindung (Städter würden zu meiner Anbindung "Antiquiert" sagen ^^), weil ich in keinem Ballungsbereich lebe, und bin dennoch mit meiner Lahmen Geschwindigkeit mehr als zufrieden.
Sehe das eigentlich eher Positiv, da ich gegen diesen ganzen Onlinekram (Onlinezwang/VideoOnDemand/SpieleHerunterladen) bin, in der die Publisher uns dringen wollen.
Die ganzen Onlinedinge die jetzt überall angepriesen werden, kann ich sowieso nicht in dem Umfang nutzen, das es auch Sinn machen würde bzw gar einen Mehrwert hätte.


----------



## K3n$! (27. April 2013)

1. Ich glaube nicht, dass das nur die PowerUser betrifft. Das zeigt doch allein schon die große 
Verbreitung des Themas in den Medien. Sogar die Politik schaltet sich ein und versucht gegen 
zu lenken. Ich verweise hier mal auf Golem.de.

2. Routeranbieter Viprinet: "Telekom lügt bei Begründung für Flatrate-Abschaffung" - Golem.de



> _"In Deutschland gibt es gigantische Backbone-Überkapazitäten"_, der Datenverkehr sei dort zu Spottpreisen zu realisieren. _"Bei einem DSL-Zugang macht das in der Gesamtkalkulation des Providers nur Cent-Beträge aus."_ Viprinet sieht seinen Heimatmarkt Deutschland und den dortigen Breitbandausbau massiv gefährdet.


Ist also nix von wegen "Telekom geht demnächst Pleite". Ganz im Gegenteil: Die Telekom ist der teuerste Anbieter am Markt. 
Die schicken die Techniker, die nicht kommen und kassieren dafür die Gebühren. Ebenso "bauen" sie die Leitungen aus, aber 
das Geld kommt oftmals von der Kommune, als Anreiz dass überhaupt etwas passiert. Danach sichert sich dann die Telekom 
erstmal das alleinige Nutzungsrecht für mehrere Jahre. 

3. Ich schließe mich mal der These an, dass wir 2016 unser aktuelles Datenvolumen wahrscheinlich sogar noch verdoppeln.
Und ich finde auch überhaupt nichts verwerfliches an Steam, Cloud und co. Das ist nun einmal die Zukunft. Das ganze hat so 
viele Vorteile. Klar leiden darunter Videotheken und co., aber dann müssen die sich eben was einfallen lassen, wie man wieder 
mehr Geld verdienen kann. 

4. @oneberlin: Woher weißt du denn, dass die Unternehmen durch ihre billigen Flatrates pleite gegangen sind? Vielleicht gab es
doch auch andere Gründe. Ich finde es übrigens süß, dass du mehr der Telekom als den "Experten" vertraust, die sich damit 
von unabhängiger Seite beschäftigen. Das ist sehr naiv und man sollte nicht alles glauben, was die Authoritäten versuchen 
uns glaubend zu machen. Auch die Telekom will Geld verdienen und ihre Aktionäre glücklich machen. 

5. Es ziehen übrigens, wie du schon andeutest, nicht alle Unternehmen nach. Die komplette Kabelbranche bleibt bei den richtigen 
Flatrates, wo es doch gerade hier eigentlich gern mal zu Engpässen kommt (shared Medium). Auch Vodafone und selbst die 
Telekomtochter (!) sagen, dass sie erstmal nicht vorhaben, die Leitung zu begrenzen. Und da stellt sich mir dann die Frage: 
Warum muss die Telekom selbst ihre Verträge künstlich ausbremsen, wo sie doch am meisten vom Kuchen bekommt?!

6. Dass man Japan nicht mit Deutschland vergleichen kann, halte ich auch eher für Quatsch. Wir vergleichen uns doch auch so 
oft mit den USA. Alles drei sind Industrieländer. Japan ist uns 10 Jahre in der IT voraus, zumindest was das Internet angeht. 
Und was ist denn eigentlich so schlimm an dem höheren Preis für Lebensmittel? Die Japaner geben sogar mehr (!) Geld für ihr 
Essen aus als wir Deutsche. 

7. Und zu guter letzt ist allein schon die Bandbreite, die man nach der Drosselung bekommt, ein fetter Schlag ins Gesicht des 
Kunden. 384kBit/s ? Das ist doch wohl ein zu später April-Scherz. Da hole ich mir dann die 200MBit/s Glasfaser Leitung. Nutze 
die richtig schön aus und nach 6h merke ich, dass ich nur noch ein 538stel der Leitung habe. Wenn die Telekom nicht von ihrem 
Plan abrückt, werde ich *niemandem* mehr die Telekom empfehlen. Selbst dann nicht, wenn es sich dabei nur um eine Oma handelt.


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man dafür kämpfen?! Die volumentarife sind für 80-90% der Nutzer völlig ausreichend!!!
> 
> Schreien tut nur der in der Masse schwindend geringe Anteil an Nutzern die das filesharing übertreiben.
> 
> Rein wirtschaftlich aus unternehmenssicht völlig nachvollziehbar. Traffic kostet Geld, you get what you paid for.



Sorry aber das ist echt Blödsinn. Ich bezahle "bis zu 16 Mbit/s" hier auf dem Land und es kommen ganze 3Mbit/s an. Nennst Du das "you get what you paid for"? Nee? Ich auch nicht. Aber die Telekom, zu der es hier keine Alternative gibt, ist im Gegenzug auch nicht bereit, mir den Anschluss, sagen wir großzügig gerechnet, für die Hälfte zu überlassen obwohl nicht mal ein viertel ankommt.

Der Größte Witz ist allerdings die geplante Begrenzung auf 75GB bei Anschlüssen bis 16Mbit/s denn diese 75GB könnte ich theoretisch sogar mit meinem 3Mbit-Bambusanschluss hier innerhalb von etwas mehr als 2 Tagen erreichen. Das hat für mich nichts mit "wirtschaftlich sinnvoll / nachvollziehbar" zu tun sondern ist meiner Meinung nach einfach weltfremd.


----------



## Superwip (27. April 2013)

> 3. Ich schließe mich mal der These an, dass wir 2016 unser aktuelles Datenvolumen wahrscheinlich sogar noch verdoppeln.
> Und ich finde auch überhaupt nichts verwerfliches an Steam, Cloud und co. Das ist nun einmal die Zukunft. Das ganze hat so
> viele Vorteile. Klar leiden darunter Videotheken und co., aber dann müssen die sich eben was einfallen lassen, wie man wieder
> mehr Geld verdienen kann.


 
Dem kann ich nicht uneingeschränkt zustimmen.

Zwar sind viele Clouddienste sehr nützlich aber wo immer es geht sollte man möglichst robuste, unabhängige eigene Infrastruktur nutzen. Youtube kann man etwa nicht sinnvoll ersetzen- aber STEAM ist in meinen Augen genau wie Origin nichts als eine DRM Plage.

Das ändert freilich nichts daran das man leicht auch ein Datenvolumen von hunderten Gigabyte pro Monat ausnutzen kann. Aber es ist prinzipiell gut wenn ein großer Markt für netzunabhängige Produkte erhalten bleibt.





> 5. Es ziehen übrigens, wie du schon andeutest, nicht alle Unternehmen nach. Die komplette Kabelbranche bleibt bei den richtigen
> Flatrates, wo es doch gerade hier eigentlich gern mal zu Engpässen kommt (shared Medium). Auch Vodafone und selbst die
> Telekomtochter (!) sagen, dass sie erstmal nicht vorhaben, die Leitung zu begrenzen. Und da stellt sich mir dann die Frage:
> Warum muss die Telekom selbst ihre Verträge künstlich ausbremsen, wo sie doch am meisten vom Kuchen bekommt?!


 
Ein großer Teil der Kabelbranche drosselt auch schon heute und tritt die Netzneutralität mit Füßen...


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Pick dir immer schön das beste raus. Was hälst du vom Mietspiegel in Japan? oder den Lebensmittelkosten? sollten wir hier auch haben? lieber nicht oder?
> 
> Vergleich nicht Äpfel mit Birnen bitte. Andere Nationen sind nicht auf Deutschland umzulegen oder 1:1 zu vergleichen.


 
Ach nein? Japan und Deutschland sind beides Industrienationen und es geht hier einzig und allein um Breitbandinternet. Und da ist uns Japan nun mal um Längen voraus. Es ist ja nicht nur Japan. Es sind z.B: auch Finnland oder Südkorea. 

In Japan ist z.B. auch das Essen teurer, aber das liegt auch daran, dass die Japaner weit mehr darauf achten, was sie essen. Die geben einfach auch gerne mehr Geld aus! 
Die Mieten dürften wohl auch innerhalb von Japan unterschiedlich ausfallen, genau wie in Deutschland. Schau dir nur mal den Mietspiegel von München, Hamburg oder Frankfurt an.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur weil manche alles haben wollen ohne dafür zu bezahlen,  muss das noch lange nicht so sein.


Was soll den das für ne unsinnige Behauptung sein? Ich will einen ungedrosselten DSL-Anschluss und bezahle gerne dafür. Gehts eigentlich noch?  




Cleriker schrieb:


> Mir ist diese Drosselung vollkommen  wurscht. Bei uns kommen wir (sieben Personen) mit 15Gb aus. Müssen wir  auch, da LTE.



Was auf dich zutrifft, muss nicht für den Rest der Welt gelgen. Was würdest du denn tun, wenn du einen anderen Anschluss hättest und nicht auf LTE angewiesen wärst?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht jeden Rotz bei YouTube anguckt, ist  das auch kein ding. Filme gibt's auch in der Videothek und Spiele im  Regal.


Stimmt, aber Patchs und DLCs z.Bl. nicht. 




Cleriker schrieb:


> Wieso  muss man seine Musik und Bilder über das Internet synchronisieren, wenn  man auch einfach mal über ein WLAN, Kabel, oder USB-Stick gehen könnte,  wie noch vor ein paar Jahren?



Warum nicht? Wir leben ja schließlich im 21. Jahrhundert und nicht in den 1990ern^^


----------



## Schoxy (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Warum sollte man dafür kämpfen?! Die volumentarife sind für 80-90% der Nutzer völlig ausreichend!!!
> 
> Schreien tut nur der in der Masse schwindend geringe Anteil an Nutzern die das filesharing übertreiben.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist absoluter non sense, 75gb sind heut zu Tage gar nix mehr da braucht man auch kein Filesharing (Updates, Spieledownloads(Steam, Origin), Youtube/Livestreams, Day-One Patches, DLCs usw. ...). Mit so einem Drecksverein brauch niemand Fair sein, die sind es ja auch nicht die sind einfach nur auf Gewinnmaximierung aus.


----------



## Schoxy (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Ok. Dann werden keine anderen Anbieter auf dem Markt nachziehen und das als Wettbewerbsvorteil nutzen.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


 
Das sind halt Leute die mal Ihre E-Mails abrufen aber garantiert weder Steam/Origin oder Youtube und Livestreams nutzen


----------



## oneberlin (27. April 2013)

Schoxy schrieb:


> Das ist absoluter non sense, 75gb sind heut zu Tage gar nix mehr da braucht man auch kein Filesharing (Updates, Spieledownloads(Steam, Origin), Youtube/Livestreams, Day-One Patches, DLCs usw. ...). Mit so einem Drecksverein brauch niemand Fair sein, die sind es ja auch nicht die sind einfach nur auf Gewinnmaximierung aus.


 
Die sind auf Gewinnmaximierung aus?! You dont say...

Wenn du ein unternehmen führen würdest, wäre es sicher zum wohl der Allgemeinheit...


----------



## Schoxy (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Die sind auf Gewinnmaximierung aus?! You dont say...
> 
> Wenn du ein unternehmen führen würdest, wäre es sicher zum wohl der Allgemeinheit...



Gewinnmaximierung ohne Verbesserung, die bekommen es bis heute nicht auf die Reihe ihr Netz überall gleichermaßen anzubieten!


----------



## oneberlin (27. April 2013)

Schoxy schrieb:


> Gewinnmaximierung ohne Verbesserung, die bekommen es bis heute nicht auf die Reihe ihr Netz überall gleichermaßen anzubieten!


 
Weil es sich nicht rechnet! Würdest du einen Kaff mit 500-1000 Einwohnern mit highspeed Internet versorgen wenn eh nur 50 Abschlüsse a 30-60eur rumspringen?!


----------



## Schoxy (27. April 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil der Kabelbranche drosselt auch schon heute und tritt die Netzneutralität mit Füßen...



Ja aber Kabel Deutschland drosselt fairer 

da wird erst gedrosselt wenn du 60gb (10gb behalten die sich vor) von p2p-Server am Tag lädst und wenn man es erreicht hat wird die Leitung nur auf diesen P2P-Server gedrosselt und nur bis zum Ende des Tages.

Denke damit kann man Leben, aber 75gb für alles im Netz für einen Monat ist viel zu gering!


----------



## Schoxy (27. April 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Weil es sich nicht rechnet! Würdest du einen Kaff mit 500-1000 Einwohnern mit highspeed Internet versorgen wenn eh nur 50 Abschlüsse a 30-60eur rumspringen?!


 
Die labern aber schon seit Jahren über den Flächendeckenden Netzausbau FAKT, und nun ist mal gut! Die Telekom ist und bleibt bis der Saftladen vielleicht zerschlagen wird *******.


----------



## K3n$! (27. April 2013)

@Schoxy: Bitte mal die Editier-Funktion nutzen. Doppelposts sind nicht so gern gesehen 

@oneberlin: Schön, dass sich die Telekom, wenn sie denn mal ausbaut, auch noch kräftig bezahlen lässt. 
In der Regel finanzieren die Kommunen einen groß Teil der Leitung und die Telekom fängt dann die Gewinne ab. 
Fair ist was anderes.


----------



## Polyethylen (27. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, wie manche hier die Drosselung befürworten können.
Das ist eindeutig ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Die sollten eher mal FTTH ausbauen, anstatt die Kupferstrippen die vor x Jahren gelegt wurden weitergammeln zu lassen. 
Ich will endlich mal mehr als 16 Mbit...

Wenn ich mir überlege: Habe ich die 75 GB aufgebraucht, gurke ich ja nur noch mit 384 Kbit/s rum. Mein Radio-Livestream frisst 128 kBit. Bleiben 256 Kbit. Wie soll man da noch irgendetwas im Netz machen können? 
Hoffentlich bewirkt die Petition was...


----------



## Superwip (27. April 2013)

> Ja aber Kabel Deutschland drosselt fairer
> 
> da wird erst gedrosselt wenn du 60gb (10gb behalten die sich vor) von p2p-Server am Tag lädst und wenn man es erreicht hat wird die Leitung nur auf diesen P2P-Server gedrosselt und nur bis zum Ende des Tages.


 
"Faires" Drosseln gibt es nicht und bestimmte Dienste (P2P) selektiv zu drosseln ist sowieso prinzipiell völlig inakzeptabel.


Wenn ein Provider eine bestimmte Bandbreite nicht sicherstellen kann sollte er sie auch nicht anbieten- oder das Netz entsprechend ausbauen.


----------



## Schoxy (27. April 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> "Faires" Drosseln gibt es nicht und bestimmte Dienste (P2P) selektiv zu drosseln ist sowieso prinzipiell völlig inakzeptabel.
> 
> 
> Wenn ein Provider eine bestimmte Bandbreite nicht sicherstellen kann sollte er sie auch nicht anbieten- oder das Netz entsprechend ausbauen.


 
naja fair ist glaub ich das falsche Wort allerdings schränkt es einen nicht so stark ein wie 75 gb für den ganzen Monat


----------



## SSchaffrath (27. April 2013)

Moin,

also um mal bei uns den Traffic zu zeigen, hier ein Bild der FritzBox von Heute dem 27.04.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wir haben hier im Haushalt 2 Computer, 2 Smartphones, 1 Spielekonsole.
Dazu muss ich sagen das die Konsole diesen Monat nicht einmal Online war, zudem also auch kein Update gezogen hat.
An dem 1 PC nur E-Mails abgerufen und ein bisschen im Inet gesurft wurde.
Und der einzigste exzessiv User ich an meinem Computer und Smartphone bin.
Ich habe aber diesen Monat auch noch keinen Patch für ein Spiel geladen sondern nur im Internet gesurft (sehr viel YouTube) zudem ein paar Filme angeschaut.
Und am Smartphone ebenfalls nur ein paar Apps geladen habe.
AUßERDEM nutze ich KEINE Clouddienste!

Also noch lange kein richtiger Heavy User.
Ich glaube bei uns sind auch schon locker mal 250GB pro Monat zusammengekommen.
Zur info wir sind bei 1&1 und haben einen 16mbit leitung wobei davon 13mbit anliegen.

Wollte hiermit nur mal zeigen das die grenzen echt lächerlich zur heutigen zeit sind.


----------



## efdev (27. April 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Ich will endlich mal mehr als 16 Mbit...


 
ich will auch endlich mal mehr als meine 2000er leitung wird aber wohl nie etwas .

@Topic
finde die petition gut und hoffe die bringt etwas .


----------



## Cleriker (27. April 2013)

Oberst Klink

Was ich machen würde, wenn ich nicht LTE hätte? Ich würde mir die Testvideos hier auf PCGH ansehen. Ansonsten gehen mir Sachen wie YouTube, steam, origin, iTunes, spotify und sonstiges eher am allerwertesten vorbei. Ich habe für mich bisher keinen sinnvollen Nutzen darin gefunden.

Filme hole ich in der Videothek, Spiele im Laden, oder bei Amazon, Musik das gleiche.

Ich hatte auch schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass ich mich freiwillig dazu entschlossen habe aufs Land zu ziehen. Vorher hatte ich eine 120er Leitung und war ständig online, hab aber irgendwelchen shit gemacht, wenig sinnvolles. Als ich dann umgezogen bin die Überraschung: GAR KEIN INTERNET!!! (naja, ISDN mit Minutenpreis und ständigen Unterbrechungen). Das blieb dann etwa ein Jahr so. Dann kam für läppische 150 Euro im Monat Sky DSL 1000, mit  4Gb traffic. Danach wurde auf 64k begrenzt. Danach dann für den Umstellungspreis von 399 Euro ein upgrade auf eine 2000er Leitung, auch über Satellit. Ach ja, der ping liegt da zwischen 2.000 und 10.000. Da brechen selbst Logins bei Web.de ab. Dann der Wechsel zur Telekom und deren Satelliten. 10Gb, aber langsamer. Einen Catalyst-Treiber mit etwa 130MB, in 7 Stunden. Danach HSDPA und jetzt LTE. Das lustige jetzt ist halt, dass das nun ganz gut läuft, ich aber nicht mehr weiß, was ich damit soll. Weil aber ständige patches und Updates dieses Volumen gern ausschöpfen, hab ich nach viel hin und her nun 30Gb statt 15 und bezahle jetzt 10 Euro mehr. Also für 1,5Gb, einen Euro. Das finde ich persönlich noch okay, da es mir ermöglicht weiterhin aktuelle Treiber zu nutzen und mir hier die Tagebücher komplett anzuschauen. Die Telekom war der einzige, der hier in fast sieben Jahren überhaupt was ausgebaut hat. Die anderen Anbieter haben alle abgelehnt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

Naja unterzeichnen kann man den Zettel, was dabei herumkommt steht eh in den Sternen. Gut ich stehe mit VDSL 25 noch recht gut da und meine wilde Zeit ist eh vorbei, aber an den alten Klingeldraht zurück möchte ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Cleriker (27. April 2013)

Ist ja auch okay, das einschränken selbst finde ich ja auch nicht toll. Eher gesagt finde ich es doof, dass es nur so gehen soll. Einfach einen zusätzlichen Tarif für die, die es unbedingt wollen/brauchen, der nicht gedrosselt wird, aber der auch entsprechend teurer ist/die anderen deutlich billiger. Das wäre eine bessere Lösung mMn.

Was mich viel mehr stört ist, dass die Bundesnetzagentur das bisher alles so zugelassen hat. Politiker die jetzt meinen sich wichtig zu machen sind einfach nur lächerliche Schauspieler. Das hätte man schon viel früher regulieren können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2013)

Ich hatte in einem anderen Thread ja vorgeschlagen das man der Telekom das Netz entzieht und es separat verwaltet wird. So wären alle gleichgestellt und könnten so keinen Mißbrauch mehr veranstalten


----------



## Cleriker (27. April 2013)

Klingt auch gut. Aber wird wohl schwer umzusetzen sein.


----------



## RedBrain (28. April 2013)

Knapp 92000 Unterschriften, ab circa Heute sollte es eigentlich durch sein.


----------



## Lilcrash (28. April 2013)

Jup, Malte Götz möchte die Unterschriften persönlich übergeben, Abi hat er ja schon überstanden


----------



## Morishno (28. April 2013)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab.
Mir geht es auch ums Prinzip. Ich lasse mir eben nicht gerne vorschreiben wieviel ich im Internet bin (zum leidwesen meiner Eltern)
Ausserdem wenn mB sich zum Beispiel einen neuen pc kauft und alle Spiele nochmal downloaden will, bräuchte ich zum Beispiel 3 bis 5 Monate.
Ausserdem kann ich es nicht ab wie die Telekom das ganze verkauft. Angeblich sei das Netz ja fuuuuurchtbaar überlastet. Und es sei ja total ungerecht wenn man mal ein bisschen Gewinn in den Netzausbau stecken würde. Stattdessen führen sie ein neues Modell ein wo sie sogar noch mehr Gewinn machen .

Wenn in dem Statement von diesem Router-Hersteller nur ein fünkchen Wahrheit steckt ist die Telekom erstmal für mich gelaufen


----------



## K3n$! (28. April 2013)

Die 100k Marke ist übrigens geknackt


----------



## Festplatte (28. April 2013)

Wenn das kommt, wird sofort der Anbieter gewechselt, Kabel Deutschland soll ja sogar günstiger werden!


----------



## padam (28. April 2013)

Quelle für Kabeldeutschland?


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2013)

Morishno schrieb:


> Wenn in dem Statement von diesem Router-Hersteller nur ein fünkchen Wahrheit steckt ist die Telekom erstmal für mich gelaufen


 Richtig, erstmal! Wenn so etwas wirklich kommt 2016, dann werden die anderen Anbieter nachziehen, da kannst du sicher sein. Die schenken dir nicht und werden sich dem Markt anpassen... leider.


----------



## K3n$! (29. April 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Richtig, erstmal! Wenn so etwas wirklich kommt 2016, dann werden die anderen Anbieter nachziehen, da kannst du sicher sein. Die schenken dir nicht und werden sich dem Markt anpassen... leider.


 
Das sehen die Unternehmen aber aktuell noch anders:

Drosselung: "Telekom werden Kunden in Scharen davonlaufen" - Golem.de

Ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so.


----------

